# Books



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Has anyone read or seen any books that deal with infertility from a real persons point of view - ie someone that has been through it??

Ive looked and looked and there is nothing (other than american)


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya mrsmcb,
It really does suck to be typing on this board. 
We are in the process of 'moving on'. I still can't believe I am typing that. Last week we had our final bfn. For 6 days and 16 hours I have been trying to accept tht I cant have children. Ii know it seems contradictary but even though i am in utter hell at the moment, with a feeling of total despair over whelming me- i know we are 100% doing the right thing. We need to move on. Hence a £80 amazon book order on books dealing with moving on from infertility. What type of book would you like. Are you after ones about moving on or about infertility, treatments and help to get pregnant etc?  If you want ones about moving on i a can let you know what mine were like - I have read 2 already!!!!

Take care, Liz


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Moving on ones...but not american!!

We havent been trhough IVF as cant get funding and we will never have the money.
Thought reading may help

Hugs to you   and thanks xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

I would be interested to know about books as wel - my husband bought on on Amazon last night, but I would like an idea of what to get and not American - I want to hear about ppl who have been in this situation from the UK as it feels more real.

Please let me know if anyone has read any that have helped them.

Hugs to you all - I am sorry we are having to write on this board too.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

I have just read one called 'take two' - it was good and i could relate to it but still, doesnt solve anything


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh I will have a look at that - thanks for that - I have only found American ones like you - so will have a look on Amazon.  It is hard we are in this situation at all - and so unfair - I wish there was a pill we could take to make it all go away or give us what we want - but there isn't!  I am just hoping time will be the biggest healer xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all

I know this thread hasn't been posted on in a while, but hoping you'll still see this.....

Flash123, I'd be really interested and grateful if you have any recommendations?

Thank you   xx


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

i would be interested too. x


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Mrsmcb, just tried to have a look on Amazon for 'Take Two' but can't find it, do you know the author please?

Thank you


----------

